# NTL Movie package 30Euro + Disney Pack a month



## dodo (22 Aug 2009)

Due to recession I have decided to get movie channels(had before and loved them) so we will be staying in much more now so decided to get movie channels,
Movie package 30Euro a month and you get Disney pack for free(normally 8 Euro,with 3 children this is a godsend .
When I asked about the Disney pack for free when getting Sky Movies the NTL worker said that was not the case,then I explained I am looking at this deal on your site right now she then got back to me and said you are correct.


----------



## theresa1 (22 Aug 2009)

*Sky Movies Pack*



With 10 screens showing both recent box office hits and all time classics there`s something to suit everyone`s taste. Whatever your preference - Comedy or Horror, Thriller or Drama - there`s a movie you'll enjoy watching on Sky Movies from Chorus ntl. Plus, when you subscribe to this pack you get the Disney pack FREE.

Sky Sports with Movies would be another €10. That worker does not know their job.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Aug 2009)

Typical Mickey Mouse service from NTL.

/runs away


----------

